# Verzeichnis eines Rechners übers Netzwerk auslesen



## gaess (5. Okt 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit die Verzeichnisse eines anderen Rechners übers Netzwerk zu durchsuchen. 
Ich will also praktisch eine Auflistung welche Verzeichnisse bzw. Dateien auf dem jeweiligen Rechner vorhanden sind.
Ich hab die IP und den Namen des Rechners.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit? Oder hat jemand nen Tip???

gaess


----------



## meez (5. Okt 2004)

Schau dir mal Apache Commons VDF an...Für virtuelle FS über verschiedenen Protokolle..


----------



## gaess (5. Okt 2004)

wow danke. aber langsam, langsam. bin newbie.

hab da grad mal nachgegoogelt aber leider nix gefunden was ich verstehe 

gaess


----------



## meez (5. Okt 2004)

Es heisst auch VFS (ich Idiot)... : :? 
Hier: 
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/sandbox/vfs/


----------



## gaess (5. Okt 2004)

danke!!!!!!!!
werd ich mir gleich mal näher anschauen.
da könnte was dabei sein.

gaess


----------



## gaess (13. Okt 2004)

hi,

apache commons war ein super tip! habs jetzt mal mit NET probiert. die ftp-funktionen sind perfekt allerdings weiß ich immer noch nicht wie ich das gesamte verzeichnis ermitteln kann. 
es ist zwar ein listfiles möglich aber der zeigt immer nur das working directory an...
hat jemand vielleicht noch nen tip oder ne idee???

gaess


----------

